# PHP HTML localhost befehlt geht nicht



## Grusle (4. August 2015)

Hallo Ich eine eigene Website mit html und "CSS"gemacht habe zwei Dateien "index.html" und "sytle.css". So nun will aber mit "PHP" anfangen und möchte meine Website auf einen Webserver laufen lassen (xampp) habe ich installiert und auch kein (Skype etc) laufen oder die Ports freigegeben. Nun ich starte Apache und MYSQL alles geht ohne Fehlermeldungen.


```
<code>
20:53:03  [main]     All prerequisites found
20:53:03  [main]     Initializing Modules
20:53:03  [Apache]     XAMPP Apache is already running on port 80
20:53:03  [Apache]     XAMPP Apache is already running on port 443
20:53:03  [ mysql]     XAMPP MySQL is already running on port 3306
20:53:03  [main]     Starting Check-Timer
20:53:03  [main]     Control Panel Ready
21:02:46  [filezilla]     Attempting to start FileZilla app...
21:02:47  [filezilla]     Status change detected: running
</code>
```
Wenn Ich in den Ordner Xampp-->htdocs-->dg(Name des Ordners so die Datein drin ist) liegt da meine index.php. Wenn Ich jz localhost eingebe komme Ich auf diese website http://localhost/dashboard/ bringt mir ja aber nichts brauche dringend Hilfe


----------



## SpiceLab (4. August 2015)

Grusle hat gesagt.:


> Wenn Ich in den Ordner Xampp-->htdocs-->dg(Name des Ordners so die Datein drin ist) liegt da meine index.php


Und http://localhost/dg/ funktioniert nicht?


----------



## Grusle (4. August 2015)

Doch dann kommt Hallo Welt aber Ich möchte in das controlpannel


----------



## Grusle (4. August 2015)

http://tutcube.de/tutorials/html-cs...-xampp-installieren-dateiendungen-einblenden/

wie in diesem video bei minute 17:26


----------



## SpiceLab (4. August 2015)

http://localhost/xampp/index.php lautet der Pfad zum CP.


----------



## Grusle (4. August 2015)

*Objekt nicht gefunden!*
Der angeforderte URL konnte auf dem Server nicht gefunden werden. Sofern Sie den URL manuell eingegeben haben, überprüfen Sie bitte die Schreibweise und versuchen Sie es erneut.

Sofern Sie dies für eine Fehlfunktion des Servers halten, informieren Sie bitte den Webmaster hierüber.

*Error 404*
localhost
Apache/2.4.12 (Win32) OpenSSL/1.0.1m PHP/5.6.11


----------



## SpiceLab (4. August 2015)

Demnach existiert bei Dir unter "htdocs" kein Unterverzeichnis namens "xampp"


----------



## Grusle (4. August 2015)

Bisschen genauer erklären kann man das beheben.

C:\xampp\htdocs\dg

das mein pfad


----------



## SpiceLab (4. August 2015)

Und was hat "dg" mit dem CP zu tun?


----------



## Grusle (4. August 2015)

Ich kann den auch löschen war nur damit es etwas übersichtlicher ist


----------



## Grusle (4. August 2015)

Doch es geht trotzdem nicht hab alles wie in dem Video gemacht und auch selber mal geschaut finde nichts woran das liegen könnte.


----------



## SpiceLab (4. August 2015)

Grusle hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann den auch löschen war nur damit es etwas übersichtlicher ist


Kann dir leider nicht folgen, worauf du hinaus willst.


Grusle hat gesagt.:


> Doch es geht trotzdem nicht hab alles wie in dem Video gemacht und auch selber mal geschaut finde nichts woran das liegen könnte.


Welche Unterverzeichnisse existieren denn neben "dg" unter "htdocs"?


----------



## Grusle (4. August 2015)

Also Ich möchte in das CP okay wenn Ich auf meine index.php mit Rechtsklick und öffnen mit Google wird der Code angezeigt (hallo welt) und mein Webserver läuft auch im Hintergrund und dadurch kann auf das CP zugreifen im Video schreibt er oben in die Suchleiste (localhost) bei 17:15 guck es dir mal bitte an den teil evl verstehst du dann was ich meine.


----------



## Grusle (4. August 2015)

Hier mal ein Bild


----------



## SpiceLab (4. August 2015)

Du musst die Seiten/Verzeichnisse über http://localhost/... in der Adressleiste aufrufen, nicht über den Rechtsklick!

EDIT: Was versteckt sich hinter "dashboard"? Dieses Verzeichnis existiert bei mir nicht.


----------



## Grusle (4. August 2015)

Das ist in dem Ordner hab da auch erst jz reingeschaut xD


----------



## SpiceLab (4. August 2015)

Grusle hat gesagt.:


> Das ist in dem Ordner hab da auch erst jz reingeschaut xD


Ist das Problem damit gelöst?


----------



## Grusle (4. August 2015)

Ehm was soll Ich da machen sry kenne mich da nicht so gut aus hab mir erst intensiv mit html css und photoshop beschäftig


----------



## SpiceLab (4. August 2015)

Kannst Du Dir bitte mal angewöhnen, auf Rückfragen eine aussagekräftige Antwort zu geben?


SpiceLab hat gesagt.:


> Ist das Problem damit gelöst?


----------



## Grusle (4. August 2015)

"Ist das Problem damit gelöst?"

Ne ist es nicht.

Wie komme Ich jetzt in das CP. Was das mit dem Ordner "dashboard" zutun hat habe Ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## SpiceLab (4. August 2015)

Da bei mir, wie schon erwähnt, kein Unterverzeichnis mit diesem Namen existiert, und Du vermutlich eine aktuellere XAMPP-Version verwendest als ich (XAMPP Lite 1.7.3), tippe ich mal darauf, dass sich das CP unter "dashboard" wiederfindet.

Was bietet Dir denn http://localhost/dashboard/ an?


----------



## Grusle (4. August 2015)

Okay kann ich auch deine version verwenden evl geht es ja dann Ich versuche es einfach mal.

Was das mir bietet leider nur das : http://localhost/dashboard/

Da komm Ich ja die ganze zeit hin das ist ja das problem ich will aber ins cp


----------



## SpiceLab (4. August 2015)

Grusle hat gesagt.:


> Okay kann ich auch deine version verwenden evl geht es ja dann Ich versuche es einfach mal.




http://sourceforge.net/projects/xampp/files/XAMPP Windows/ -> http://sourceforge.net/projects/xampp/files/XAMPP Windows/1.7.3/


----------



## Grusle (4. August 2015)

Jo also hab jz deine Version hier mal ein Bild


----------



## SpiceLab (4. August 2015)

Grusle hat gesagt.:


> Was das mir bietet leider nur das : http://localhost/dashboard/
> 
> Da komm Ich ja die ganze zeit hin das ist ja das problem ich will aber ins cp


Und was beinhaltet diese Seite? Irgendwelche weiterführende Links, die Du übersiehst, die Dich ins CP führen?


----------



## Grusle (4. August 2015)

Jo es geht danke mit der version danke danke


http://localhost/xampp/splash.php


----------



## Grusle (4. August 2015)

Hier.


----------



## SpiceLab (4. August 2015)

Und auf der "dashboard"-Seite werden nicht die gleichnamigen Links der "splash"-Seite aufgeführt ("Deutsch" -> deutschsprachiges CP)?


----------

